# Hawkeye'e Fitness Thread



## hawkeye

So, now that I have my resection well behind me  I have taken up running again. Just started back at it a month or so ago after building up a base of walking.   

I am working up to running 10 minute intervals and walking a minute. I am now at running 3 minutes and walking a minute x 5 sets.  Feeling pretty good.  I've registered for a 5K next weekend and another one in October.


----------



## Lam123

Good for you! I have just started getting back into the gym after a flare. My knees are still a little off, but I have been riding the bike, light weights and walking, afterwards I feel great. 
Is that your little one in the pic? So cute!


----------



## Cat1653

I haven't been to the gym since before Christmas. Need a little encouragement. Glad you are feeling better and started exercising. I know once I get there I will be fine, it is just getting there.

Crohns since 1995...just started remicade treatments
Possible surgery due to stricture.


----------



## Lam123

Cat1653, how's the remicade working? I'm on humira now, remicade will probably be my next route.


----------



## Cat1653

Just had my first treatment last Wednesday. Only had one bad day so far and no side effects. The nurses were nice and made me very comfortable. Felt great today.


----------



## Lam123

How long does the infusion take? Where do u get it? Dr office?


----------



## Cat1653

The first 3 are around 4 hours. After that it is 2 hours every 8 weeks. Mine was done at a clinic at the hostpital.


----------



## Lam123

Ok, good to know. Thanks!


----------



## hawkeye

Lam123 said:


> Is that your little one in the pic? So cute!


Yes, he was less than a year in that photo.  He's 3 now.


----------



## Lam123

So cute! My little one in my pic is 5 now!


----------



## hawkeye

Did 6 sets of run 3 min., walk 1 min tonight ended up at 3.5 km.  It was fast at times - looking at my Garmin at some points I was running a 5:30 min/km and 5:45 min/km pace.


----------



## hawkeye

More 3 and 1's tonight.  Two more sleeps until the 5K this weekend.


----------



## hawkeye

Ran the 5K this morning. completed it in 34:52 (chip time) and ran it doing in 3 and 1’s . 
My Garmin (GPS watch) died about 200 metres in and I had to reset it, but it aside from that things went great.  
Photos of the shirt and medal below.


----------



## bloke

Well done. You will have to find your next challenge now.


----------



## Lam123

Awesome job! U should be very proud!


----------



## hawkeye

I am very happy with my time given that I am less than 6 months out from my resection.  My wife, a veteran runner, was surprised that my chip time was under 35 minutes. Gun time (time from the start pistol until you finish) was 37:17.

Already registered for another 5K in October.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

That's great Hawkeye, well done!  Glad to hear you're doing so well after your surgery too!


----------



## hawkeye

Went out for a 4 and 1 tonight.  It was a hard run - I had to work the past 2 nights so didn't have a chance to get out for a run


----------



## hawkeye

Another group of 4 and 1's yesterday morning.  Transitioning up to 5 and 1's this week.  While out for the run yesterday morning,  I had a view of the local hospital from our subdivision - I was in there 6 months ago this week, following my resection.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

That's great that you're transitioning to 5 and 1's!  Sounds like you're making good progress.  Are you training for another race or just running for health reasons at this point?


----------



## hawkeye

Training for a 5K in October.  I'll keep the running up through the winter - it's great exercise.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Good luck with your upcoming 5K!  Are you planning to run outdoors in the winter, or on a treadmill?


----------



## hawkeye

Probably outdoors, but only if time and weather permit. It is also dark when we get up and come home from work so I may have to use our treadmill downstairs.


----------



## hawkeye

Managed to keep up with the running this week while on vacation.  Got up this morning and was out of the house for a run before 7 to beat the heat.  Ended up spending the morning in the sun fixing the front steps.


----------



## hawkeye

Went up to 3 sets of running for minutes and walking for 1 minute tonight.  It seemed hard - maybe it was the effect of a couple of late nights.


----------



## hawkeye

Up to 6 and 1's now.  Harder run tonight maybe it was the chicken wings I had before going out


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Oh, I would not be able to do anything after eating chicken wings.    My GERD is so bad, I get terrible reflux and nausea if I eat or drink anything a couple hours before working out (I can't even have sports drinks, I can only have water and antacids).  6 and 1s sound like a big improvement though!  Good job!


----------



## hawkeye

Cat, luckily they were just plain breaded wings and not hot wings..

Another round of 6 and 1s tonight (No chicken wings this time). It was over 20C here (high 60's low 70's F) so the weather was great.  I'll probably get to 7 and 1s next week and hopefully be up to 10 and 1s by my 5K at the end of October


----------



## hawkeye

Another 6 and 1 this morning - stayed in bed until 8:10, but had the run over by 9.  

Four weeks until the 5K event.


----------



## CrohnsChicago

Nice. Are you going to be running for time as well? how are you feeling crohn's and overall?


----------



## hawkeye

It is a timed event but I am not going to be super competitive.  I'll be happy with a time in the 35ish minutes range. I'll probably keep running over the winter and do the odd 5K and then maybe a 10K next year.

I am up to 8 and 1's this week and am hoping to be up to 10 and 1's by the event.

I am feeling great, having the surgery was a good move.  I go back to the surgeon next month for the 2nd follow up. I think they see you at 8 weeks out and then at 6 months - but by that time it will be close to 8 and 1/2 months. I think my surgeon is one of the better ones around here, so between the OR and his time in the ICU, he is probably a pretty busy guy.  I head back to the GI at the end of November for a scope so it will be interesting to see how the scope results correlate with being off medication and feeling good.


----------



## hawkeye

Did 8 and 1s again tonight. It was warm enough for shorts and a t shirt.  Ramping it up to 10 and 1s this weekend.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Wow, your weather must be warmer than ours!  It's been in the 50s F during the day and down into the 30s at night.  I've had my electric blanket turned on most nights.  Haven't turned the heat on yet but probably will soon.  And when I walk the dog, I wear long pants and a long sleeve shirt & jacket.  There's definitely a chill in the air!


----------



## hawkeye

Cat, the weather is starting to change here.  I went out Sunday morning and had to have a long sleeve running shirt on. It was above freezing, maybe 5 Celsuis, frost on the roofs of houses along the run.  Legs were warm enough in shorts though.

Did 2 sets of 10 and 1s


----------



## hawkeye

Ran for 20 minutes straight last night.  8 Celsuis (46F), had to get out the running pants and a ling sleeve running shirt. It might be time to put the shorts away until April.


----------



## hawkeye

Did the 5K race this morning. Chip time was 30:24 a personal best, only took a 1 minute walk break.

The temperature was 8 Celsius (46F) and the rain held off until the 5 hour marathon folks were finishing so that was great.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Congrats on your personal best in the 5K!  Only walking for 1 minute is fantastic too!


----------



## hawkeye

I've been off running since the marathon, but went out for a run this morning.  I managed to do just under 3 K in about 20 minutes.  It was -10 C (14F) with a -15C (5F) windchill.  Time for the cold weather running gear.

Had my post surgery scope (9 months since surgery) on Wednesday -  no visible Crohn's and the surgery site looked good.


----------



## Lam123

Hawkeye, that's amazing news on the scope!


----------



## hawkeye

Went out for 3 sets of 5 and 1s this afternoon and did a 2.5k distance.  It's not every December 25th that you can run in 11 degree Celsius (low 50s F) temperatures.


----------



## hawkeye

Did another set of 5 and 1s on the treadmill this morning, then some shoveling outside


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Shoveling is a good workout!  Are you guys having the super cold weather right now too?  We're having -30 F windchills today (looks like that's about -34 C).  It's too bitterly cold to do much of anything outside here.


----------



## hawkeye

Cat, it turned cold here today, it's forecast to be -20C with a -34C windchill tonight and the next few nights so it looks like any running will be on the treadmill


----------



## hawkeye

Ran 3 sets of 6 and 1s on the treadmill last night. This evening was spent shoveling the driveway and finishing it with the snow blower and snow blowing my neighbour's driveway.


----------



## hawkeye

Another run on the treadmill Saturday and another driveway to shovel tonight.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

It sounds like you guys are getting a lot of snow!  We got some snow last week but this week it's looking like no snow.  I haven't shoveled yet myself although my hubby has shoveled a couple times (I've had the flu so that got me out of shoveling duty).


----------



## hawkeye

We've probably got maybe 30 cm (1 foot ) of snow down. We received a couple of dustings this week.   Rain and warmer temps on the way for tomorrow, so the snow will probably go.  

Another 3 sets of 6 and 1s tonight.  I'll likely try running for 7 minute sets this coming week.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

We've had warmer temps and some rain as well, and our snow is almost completely gone now.  I was able to go snowshoeing once so far this year and I'm not sure when I'll be able to go again as I can see green (okay, mostly brown) grass and barely any snow!  I just ordered myself some new ice skates and I'm hoping that the outdoor ice rinks will still be in good enough shape for me to get some skating sessions in.  What an odd winter, especially compared to last year!  Last year we had tons of snow and it was so bitterly cold, this year it's relatively warm and not very snowy.


----------



## hawkeye

It is back to lawns here, no snow to be had except where there were piles from shoveling or plowing. 

Did another run on the treadmill Thursday. I'll probably look at starting 7 and 1's tomorrow.


----------



## hawkeye

Did 2 7 and 1s last night and a 6 and 1.  I will make a point of getting on the treadmill more this week than I did last week.

Shoveling / snow blowing after the blizzard will also be a good workout.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

How much snow have you guys gotten from the blizzard?  I read in the news that it wasn't quite as bad as they thought it would be, so hopefully you didn't get crazy amounts of snow.  We got a dusting yesterday so we once again have a bit of snow, but you can still see blades of grass sticking up through it.    My snowshoes haven't exactly gotten a lot of use this year!


----------



## hawkeye

Since 5 or 6 AM up until a half hour ago (6-7 hours worth) about 19cm (8 inches) with another 8 to 10 inches on the way by tomorrow morning. 

It's drifting quite a bit so some patches of the driveway are bare pavement with a drift around the side of the house that is almost waist deep. There is about 2 feet at the end of the driveway from the plow.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Oh man, I hate those walls of snow created by the plows.  Those are always the worst to shovel!  That'll definitely be some good exercise for you though.  Stay safe in the blizzard!


----------



## hawkeye

It's been a snow removal week and not a running week. 82 centimetres (32 inches) of snow since the storm on Tuesday.  

Luckily I have a snowblower, but it is still a good workout.  Spent about an hour today shoveling the fire hydrant out between our house and the neighbour's house.  It's slightly lower than the road, on the opposite side of a drainage ditch - it was essentially digging a hole in a snow bank.


----------



## hawkeye

More snow shoveling today we had another 30 cm (1 foot) last night bringing our total over the past week to 128 centimeters (over 4 feet)


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Wow!  We've gotten about 1 foot of snow in the past week.  4 feet in 1 week is a lot!  I'm glad you're getting a lot of exercise from shoveling it, but I also hope it lets up soon.


----------



## hawkeye

We had more snow so it is closer to 5 feet (150 cm) according to the Weathernetwork today. 

News report from earlier in the week  - 
http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/snow-choked-saint-john-n-b-declares-emergency-1.2218073


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Wow, that's a crazy amount of snow!  Here in the great lakes region, we've gotten less snow than usual so far this year (I think all the snow has gone to your area & New England).  We're going to have some bitter cold over the next week or so, but I think there's still no snow in the forecast for us.  It's been an odd winter for sure!


----------



## hawkeye

Another 35-45 cm (14"-18") on the way tomorrow.  Grocery stores were pretty busy yesterday and today

Did a run on the treadmill Wednesday night and spent a good part of Saturday afternoon pulling snow off of a roof.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Sheesh, the weather is just not letting up for you!  That's insane!  We've had some cold wind chills lately (-20 to -30 F) but we only got a little dusting of snow over the weekend that melted as soon as the sun came out.  We haven't really had much snow to speak of for a few weeks now.  We got something like 10 inches maybe 3 weeks ago, but since then, basically nothing aside from a few dustings.  Nothing even shovel-worthy.


----------



## hawkeye

Did a bit of shoveling tonight after doing the driveway. Took about 20 minutes, I have been trying to keep it cleaned out since the storms started a few weeks ago.

I'd estimate the snowbank behind the hydrant is about 5 feet high.

Lisa, I thought I'd save them some time in case they have to send a truck out to the neighbourhood.


----------



## hawkeye

Went out for 3 sets of 5 and 1's today - first run outside since Christmas Day.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Has your weather warmed up, is that why you're able to run outside again?  The weather here has been beautiful, it's like springtime!  Literally on Saturday I was still able to snowshoe, but on Sunday most of the snow at the park had melted and I needed rubber boots instead because of all the mud!  It almost literally became springtime overnight!


----------



## hawkeye

3 runs outside this week (Sunday, Tuesday and Today) on the bare pavement with between 2 and 3 km per run, so it has been a good week for getting back into it.  Running 6 and 1s now.

Another blast of winter on the way tomorrow so it looks like it will be back to the treadmill.


----------



## hawkeye

I have managed to keep it up, another outdoor run this past weekend, but sidelined by a late winter cold now.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

We've had a reappearance of winter, too.  Things were warming up, plants were starting to come up in my garden and I saw insects reappearing - then we got dumped on with 6 inches of snow (and we got off light because south of here they got over a foot).  It is above freezing temps although not by much, and the snow seems to be slowly melting.  It was very odd for everything to be turning green and then suddenly right back to snow!  I had put away my snowshoes for the season, but I may need to get them back out again depending on how long it takes for the snow to melt.


----------



## hawkeye

Out for another set of 6 and 1s tonight now that I am over the cold/flu that has lingered for the past week or so.

Let the 4 day weekend begin.


----------



## hawkeye

Another batch of 6 and 1s this morning.  Between 2.8 and 3 km total.  Not as cold as I though it would be -10C with a -15 windchill - still too cold for April for my liking.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

That is a bit cold!  It's been in the 50s and 60s F here (10 to 15 C).  It's supposed to rain a lot this week, which is good as we really need some rain.  Are you running outdoors or still on the treadmill?


----------



## hawkeye

This week it has been outdoors - even with the fresh snowfall on the road yesterday morning.  The pavement is bare and dry now so that helps - here is hoping we have turned the corner on winter. Every day there is a bit less snow and a bit more lawn showing through.

I had to laugh, the weekly sale flyers are starting to advertise lawnmowers - it will be probably 2 months before the lawn needs to be mowed.


----------



## hawkeye

Another outside run tonight.


----------



## hawkeye

Did 2 sets of 8 and 1s and 2 minutes for a total run time of 18 minutes tonight.  Ended up doing about 3 km.


----------



## hawkeye

9 Celsius this evening.  Great weather for an outside run, haven't run in a few days as my calves were a bit sore.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Your weather is quite a bit cooler than ours still!  It looks like 9 Celsius is about 48 Fahrenheit.  It's 75 Fahrenheit here today - it feels like summer!  It's sunny and gorgeous out.  Do you guys still have snow or has that finally melted?


----------



## hawkeye

We still have some snow in the yards, but quite a bit of lawn is showing.  Any part of the lawn that gets sun for most of the day is bare.  It has been a colder than normal April, but at least it is above freezing and not snowing. Not sure when teh "really big" piles of snow will melt, there was a news item on the radio this morning about the snow disposal locations.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-b...n-saint-john-reveals-winter-s-grime-1.3036110

The ice is out of the river here, but there is still quite a bit of ice upriver, there were a few large chunks floating down tonight when I was on the run..


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

We've actually had a warmer than usual April, with lots of rain and so far no snow.  No ice in any bodies of water anymore and no snow left either.  It's a bit odd, I have to keep reminding myself that it's only April and it could still snow!  But it sure feels like springtime/summer outside.  I'm glad you're able to run outside even if it is cooler than normal there.


----------



## hawkeye

Another 2 sets of 8 and 1s outside tonight before the rain


----------



## hawkeye

Went out for a walk to check out the high water in the river at the end of the road tonight - the water level is up about 1 metre (3 feet) since Sunday.  

Ended up doing the run inside on the treadmill tonight


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Is the water from snow melt, or have you guys gotten a lot of rain?  We've had a bunch of rain here lately with more to come and we even had a little snow the other day, so I've also been doing some indoor workouts too.


----------



## hawkeye

It's a bit of both.  The snow pack in the upper reaches of the river in the northern part of the Province was normal, but the river extends into northern Maine and Quebec so the low lying areas along the river flood every year.


----------



## hawkeye

Another 2 sets of 8 and 1s outside today.  1 week until the 5K


----------



## hawkeye

Yardwork this afternoon.  Dethatched the front lawn after loosening up with a detatching blade on the lawnmower.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I did yard work yesterday too.  It was a nice day for it!  I cleaned up a lot of dead leaves and sticks from the yard, and helped the hubby pull a bunch of dandelions.  That's a good workout all by itself!


----------



## hawkeye

2 sets of 10 and 1s on the treadmill tonight


----------



## hawkeye

Ran a 5k on the runways of the local airport tonight.  My chip time was 32:25


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Cool medal!  Congrats on the 5K!  Are you planning on doing other races in the future?


----------



## hawkeye

I am looking at maybe a 3K and 5 K in June, a 5K in August and another 5K in October.

Went out for a 4.7 k run tonight with about a 0.5K walk at the start.  It was warm enough for shorts.


----------



## hawkeye

Managed to get out for a run this past Sunday and this evening.  Did a little over 4 K each time at 10 and 1s


----------



## hawkeye

Out for another run this afternoon.  3 sets of 10 and 1s


----------



## hawkeye

Another 3 sets of 10 and 1s this morning.  It was 4C outside - almost cold enough for gloves.  Apparently there were snow flurries here today.  The shins and calves are sore tonight.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Snow flurries!  Eek!  It's been pretty warm here although very rainy.  No flurries though!  That's a bit ridiculous at this time of year!  I hope your weather warms up soon.


----------



## hawkeye

Managed to go out for a run tonight.  Attempted 3 sets of 10 and 1s, the first two were OK, but I walked a lot of the third.  I guess I didn't have it in me tonight. It was the first run since Sunday, I had 2 evening meetings this week and the weather has been crap.


----------



## hawkeye

Got out for a run tonight and another run earlier this week


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Sounds good!  When's the next 5K?


----------



## hawkeye

Doing a 3K next week ] - I'll likely walk it then a 5K the week after that


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Good luck and have fun!  When are you going to do a marathon?


----------



## hawkeye

II think I'll work up to a 10K and stop there.  I did 2 sets of 10 on the treadmill tonight. Calves have been acting up the past couple of runs so I am doing some stretching and using a foam roller on them.

The 3K event this weekend is going to be a big one 

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-b...fallen-mounties-to-be-held-annually-1.3100080


----------



## hawkeye

I haven't been on much as I am on the 4th day of a 5 day weekend.  Did the 5K on Sunday with a time of 33:26


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Happy Canada Day, Hawkeye!  And congrats on the 5K!


----------



## hawkeye

Up and at em this morning at 7:30 for 2.5K


----------



## hawkeye

Back up to 10 and 1s.  Did 2 sets outside tonight and 2 sets on the treadmill earlier in the week.


----------



## hawkeye

Another 2 sets of 10 and 1s outside this morning before the heat got too bad.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

How hot has it been in your area?  It's quite hot here today, supposedly going to be 91 F and very humid!  My guts don't do well with high heat and humidity, yuck.  I'll be staying indoors in the air conditioning today I guess.


----------



## hawkeye

Tonight at 6PM it is 25C (77F) - the "feel like" temperature with the humidity is 28C (82F)

It was hot all weekend - planted trees and shrubs yesterday


----------



## hawkeye

Ran 2 -10 and 1s this morning, ended up doing about 3K (+/-2 miles).  The afternoon was spent planting 4 boxwoods, pruning some cedars and spreading 90 kg (about 200 pounds) of line on the lawn.


----------



## hawkeye

Been pretty good at getting out for runs this week 2 sets of 10 and 1. Managed to get out for a run around the neighbourhood and back this morning by 8:05.


----------



## hawkeye

Kept the running up over vacation and am adding a third set onto the 10 and 1s to get up to a 30 minute run time.  The local marathon/half/10K/5Ks were this weekend, but we were out of town.  

If they have the same schedule next year I may be crazy enough to try the Friday night 5K, Saturday 5K and Sunday 10K.


----------



## hawkeye

Ran 4.1km in 26 minutes tonight.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

So that would be 3 races in 3 days - the 5k, 5k, 10k?  That sounds challenging but I am sure you could do it!  Especially if you have a whole year to train for it.  Go for it, Hawkeye!


----------



## hawkeye

Yes, it is a goal to look forward to.  The next race I am looking at is a 5K in October.  Then maybe a 5K or 2 in December and then keep up the running over the winter.

Did 4.35km this morning in just under 30  minutes, back at the house shortly after 8.


----------



## hawkeye

4.43 km tonight in 30 minutes


----------



## hawkeye

Gross morning for a run even with a shiny pair of new sneakers:  21C feels lke 30C with the 95% humidity.  Ended up taking a lot of walk breaks


----------



## hawkeye

Still hot outside so I ran on the treadmill.  2.74km in 20 minutes.  It was even warm in the basement.

Broke in my new sneakers - snazzy green ones like these
http://www.eastbay.com/product/mode...dark-green/light-green/?cm=supercatpageoutlet


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Cool shoes, I like the color!  I love buying new workout clothes and shoes.  It's weird that it's hot there, it's become quite cool here - feels like autumn already.  We've had temps in the 50s F (about 10 C), windy and overcast - I've had to wear sweaters and jackets the past few days!  Brr!  Too soon, it's still August!  Let me have a bit more summer before it becomes autumn!


----------



## hawkeye

Another 2.7s km on the treadmill in the basement tonight.  My first run with the new fitbit


----------



## hawkeye

4ish kms in 27ish minutes.  I say "ish" beacuse my Garmin froze up on my run 14,672 steps so far today though.


----------



## hawkeye

Pretty good week, managed to get out for a run Monday, Wednesday and Friday.  Wednesday was hard due to the heat.


----------



## hawkeye

1.72 miles on the treadmill yesterday it was too hot to run outside


----------



## Soohie

that great I have the hot pink gel kayano
I ran 1 mile 13 min and did a workout with my trainer 
It holiday so I off to enjoy the rest of my day! 
Way to go Hawkeye 
I feel better when I can workout
Starting to get into the cooler rainy weather here in the Pacific Northwest


----------



## hawkeye

Love my kayanos, have to look for another pair to have as a backup.

Went out for 22 minutes tonight and did 3.35 km


----------



## hawkeye

2.65 k in 21 minutes tonight on the treadmill


----------



## hawkeye

Another run last night on the treadmill and one planned for outside tomorrow morning.

Tonight I registered for a 5K next month and bought a new pair of running shoes - not sure if they will be an snazzy as the green ones I have now.


----------



## hawkeye

Went out for between 4 and 5 km in 32 minutes this morning.  Right calf is starting to give me an issue


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I hope your calf is okay!  It's always such a sinking feeling when you think you might have injured yourself working out.  If you have anything like a foam roller or a stick roller, use that on your calf and that will hopefully help.


----------



## Soohie

Did work out today with trainer I am exhausted A good full body workout mostly weights one set out three rep set of excersize he had me on the treadmill for a min and half on 10.0 hill tomorrow is a rest day!! :yrolleyes:

Hope your calf is feeling better


----------



## hawkeye

Calves feel better tonight 4.59km in 31:30 now time to stretch things out


----------



## hawkeye

5.34 km in 36:37 this morning


----------



## hawkeye

4.36 km in 30 minutes


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

You're running a lot lately!  Every other day it seems like, based on your posts?  Training for a race or just enjoying running regularly?


----------



## hawkeye

Trying to get out every second day.  I am registered for a 5K in a month and am looking to register for one in December and on another on New Years Eve.


----------



## hawkeye

Had an OK week at keeping up with the running.  Got out for 5k Saturday morning, had a crappy run on Monday night and  did 2.7km on the treadmill tonight


----------



## hawkeye

3.2k on the treadmill tonight in 26 minutes.  Ran the first 20 minutes straight. Had to work off the chicken wings I had for supper


----------



## hawkeye

5 K this morning in 33:46 - had to break out the gloves.  They days of running in shorts and a t-shirt are coming to an end or a bit


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

How cold is it there?  It's getting cooler here as well, temps in the 40s F at night and high temps in the 50s - 60s F during the day.  Not cold yet but definitely jacket weather, I've had to wear long sleeves for sure when walking the dog lately.  Getting cooler and feeling like autumn for sure.

Did I tell you that I'm going to do my first 5K ever?    I can't jog due to my arthritis so I'm going to walk it (slow walking is actually encouraged in this race, it's a non-timed and non-competitive race).  My mom and I are going to Japan in the spring.  She's running a marathon there and I'll be walking the 5K in the same race.  It sounds really fun and we'll be there when the cherry blossoms are blooming, so I want to get out and walk around a lot anyway to see the beautiful sights.  I'll be bringing my camera for sure, it sounds like a wonderful time.  So yeah, that'll be my first official 5K!  Tokyo in the springtime!


----------



## hawkeye

That's great on the 5K Cat. I was out for 3.3 tonight in 22 minutes.  It was warm enough for shorts and a t-shirt.

It was 2C here on Sunday morning.  The next few days have a forecast high of 16C and lows down to 8C, although  it is forecast to go down to 4C on Saturday night


----------



## hawkeye

4.6k in 30 minutes tonight - still warm enough for shorts and a t-shirt


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

It hasn't been quite that warm here - I had to have pants and a jacket for walking the dog yesterday, couldn't get away with shorts or a t-shirt.  It rained a bit today too and was really windy.  I haven't turned the heat on in the house yet but I did put the flannel winter sheets on the bed last week.


----------



## hawkeye

Had the heat on tonight, but we had company.


----------



## hawkeye

Out for 4.5 k this morning,  Had to pull on gloves and a light toque.  %C with a windchill of 0.  The long weekend is here


----------



## hawkeye

4.35k in 31:14 this morning.  Had a bit of a hard time, maybe it was the big Thanksgiving dinner yesterday


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Happy Thanksgiving, Hawkeye!  Hope you have a nice day.


----------



## hawkeye

Thanks. just relaxing for the rest of the day before going back to work tomorrow. Managed to get out to vote yesterday at the advanced poll for the election.


----------



## hawkeye

5K in 35 minutes this morning.


----------



## hawkeye

Ugh.  Gastro bug through the night.  It seems to be gone now.  Managed to mow the lawn this afternoon.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Glad it's not a flare and just a bug!  Still, I bet that was a miserable night.  Good to hear you're recovering pretty quickly.


----------



## hawkeye

4.3k tonight in 30 minutes


----------



## hawkeye

Got the 5K done this morning in 32:06, not a personal best, about a minute slower than last year, but faster than I thought I'd do.

Ran the first 2.5 k straight until the water station, then took a walk break, then ran some more until 4K and another walk break and then to the finish.

All in all a good day and a medal and a technical running shirt to boot.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Did you get a medal for placing in your age group, or was it a race where everyone got a medal?  Either way, congrats!  The 5K that I'll be walking in Japan, it looks like everyone gets a medal in that race, so I'll be bringing home a cool Japanese 5K medal and am very excited about that.


----------



## hawkeye

Everyone gets a medal and a cool shirt -


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Cool, nice color on the shirt!  I like bright colors in workout clothes, I feel drab wearing black/white/grey all the time in the gym.  Green is much better than black/white/grey.


----------



## hawkeye

Took most of the week off - my sciatic was bothering me earlier in the week, but i managed to do 2.4 k on the treadmill last night


----------



## hawkeye

2.56 k on the treadmill tonight in 21 minutes


----------



## hawkeye

2.74 k on the treadmill tonight in 21 minutes


----------



## ronroush7

I need to get back on the elliptical.


----------



## hawkeye

2.8k on the treadmill tonight in 23 minutes


----------



## SauceySciencey

I just got back on the rowing machine (was a rower pre-crohn's)...did 2000 m, said screw that and came home. 

My body must've missed it though, it forced me back the next day and found I wasn't at weak as I thought - I've been pumping 10K each day for the last week. Although my times are out of whack pre-diagnosis, it's a good feeling


----------



## hawkeye

2.86 k in 22 minutes


----------



## hawkeye

Rough week.  I have been fighting a cold since Friday/Saturday.  Got on the treadmill tonight for the first time in a week and did 2.14 k in 18  minutes


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

There are some nasty colds going around lately, I've had 3 colds just this fall!  Feel better soon!


----------



## ronroush7

My wife is battling one right now.


----------



## hawkeye

Did a 5K family fun run/walk today for charity in about 45 minutes. I ran a bit am still getting over a cold.  There was still a bit of snow and slush under foot on parts of the route.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Yuck, hope that cold goes away soon.  Wow, we have only had one snowstorm so far and the snow didn't last long.  It snowed the Friday night/Sat morning on the weekend before Thanksgiving, but it was already all melted by Thanksgiving.  Haven't had any sticking snow since, just alternating rain and sun.  Everything is green/brown here still.


----------



## hawkeye

2.82 km in 20 minutes and outside.  It is 11 degrees Celsius here.  We'll take it.


----------



## SauceySciencey

On christmas day? Good work and tough stuff!

I went and rowed yesterday at the gym, was spookily the only person there at noon hehe.


----------



## hawkeye

SauceySciencey said:


> On christmas day? Good work and tough stuff!
> 
> I went and rowed yesterday at the gym, was spookily the only person there at noon hehe.


It was an unseasonably mild Christmas Day.  Snow on the way tomorrow and Tuesday


----------



## hawkeye

Shovelling yesterday and today


----------



## hawkeye

Did the 5k run last night. We onky did 4k though, the trail was really icy.  It was above freezing for most of the day and the temperature started to drop when the sun went down. It was like running on black ice


----------



## hawkeye

No running this week. I have been dealing with severe headaches since Wednesday.  I was originally going to the doctor on Monday but ended up going to the ER this morning. Turns out it is a sinus infection. Picked up the course of antibiotics and some sinus meds at the pharmacy this morning so I  should be on the mend soon


----------



## ronroush7

hawkeye said:


> No running this week. I have been dealing with severe headaches since Wednesday.  I was originally going to the doctor on Monday but ended up going to the ER this morning. Turns out it is a sinus infection. Picked up the course of antibiotics and some sinus meds at the pharmacy this morning so I  should be on the mend soon


Wishing you the best.


----------



## hawkeye

Feeling better today- its day 2 of antibiotics, had a bit of nausea around lunchtime.
Managed to get the outdoor Christmas lights down and put away in the garage and get the weekly grocery run done.


----------



## ronroush7

Do you take any probiotics?


----------



## hawkeye

ronroush7 said:


> Do you take any probiotics?


No, I do try to eat yogurt though.

Back at the running this week,  managed to get on the treadmill twice.


----------



## hawkeye

Shoveling this morning after the snow from last night.  We got about 2 to 5 cm (an inch or 2).


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Shoveling is in my near future too.  We're supposed to get anywhere from 1 to 10 inches of snow tomorrow, depending on how the storm tracks.  Current estimates are roughly in the 5 to 8 inch zone, so I'm sure I'll be helping the hubby shovel if we get that much.


----------



## hawkeye

Back at it. Went out tonight to start to get back into running. Did 7 sets of run 1 minute, walk 2 minutes.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

That's great that you're back at it!  I've been flaring since late July so I haven't done any exercise at all in weeks.  It's driving me crazy.  I love to read about others who can exercise though so keep up the good work!


----------



## hawkeye

Get better soon Cat


----------



## hawkeye

Another run this morning following one on Thursday evening


----------



## hawkeye

Up to 10 sets of run 1 minute, walk 1 minute.  Had to run on the treadmill this morning  as it is raining here


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Good job!  I've been walking as much as I can now that this flare is finally on its way out.  I nearly got my 10,000 steps in yesterday and my goal is to reach 10,000 steps today.  I haven't been to the gym in months but I'm working my way back up to that!


----------



## hawkeye

Tried the running track at the gym Wednesday night, did another batch of 10 and 1s it's almost 830 and I am up to 3100 steps already between the walk to the school bus and fertilizing the lawn


----------



## hawkeye

Up to running 2 minutes and walking 1 minute


----------



## hawkeye

Got up to 3 and 1s then got busy and didn't run for a week or so. Back out for 3 and 1s this morning


----------



## hawkeye

Started 6 and 1s (3 sets) on the treadmill  this morning. Aiming for running 10 minutes straight by the end of February. Then hoping to do a 10k this year


----------



## hawkeye

Still at it. Did a 10k and 5-5ks last year. Training for a 10 k.


----------



## CrohnsChicago

Hey there!

Glad to see you're still here on the forum and able to keep up with your fitness goals. Good luck with your 10k training! I'd love to hear about your current training routine.



hawkeye said:


> Still at it. Did a 10k and 5-5ks last year. Training for a 10 k.


----------



## hawkeye

Right now I am running for 6 minutes and walking 1 minute for 3 sets. I will do that for another couple of days (I try to run every and day) and then do 2 sets of running for 8 minutes walk for 1 minute and then run for 2 minutes.  After that it will be running 10 minutes and walking 1 minute.  It is a program where you start at running 1 minute then walking 1 minute for 10 sets and gradually increase the running to get to 10 and 1s. Once I am up to 10 and 1s, I will work at increasing my long runs each week.

Even when you are doing a race with this program they recommend doing it in10 and 1s.


----------



## hawkeye

It's based on the program from the Running Room store, which I think has some similarities with the Jeff Galloway running programs.


----------



## hawkeye

Back at it again in 2020. Ran 2,6 km yesterday, it was nice enough that I ran outside. Up to running 4ish minutes and walking a minute.


----------

